# New little friend! (Pssst: New photo added!)



## LaFoto (Jun 8, 2008)

This chaffinch seems to have taken a shine on us (and gets easily annoyed with Mia, the cat, who he feels he has to challenge over and again), he's become quite tame by now, so I could not NOT try to get some photos of him!







The only thing he hasn't learned as yet is that he has to pose where there actually is LIGHT! He prefers to be where it is dark. Hmph.


----------



## Overread (Jun 8, 2008)

wonderful shot - clear and sharp and with light and to have his beak full as well is an added bonus!

what is he standing on though?


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 8, 2008)

Our garden chairs, maybe even the replacement chair for the one that "exploded" at the meet-up when Hertz sat down on it, who knows   . He was very close to our back door!


----------



## Overread (Jun 8, 2008)

hmm I don't think that exploding chair has been seen yet in the holid -- meetup thread (if it has its been lost in the sea of photos!


----------



## ernie (Jun 8, 2008)

nice one, great color in the background. the caterpillars in his beak are a cool detail as well. brings story to the picture, cause you know he's going to his nest.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 8, 2008)

Corrina, my apologies, I removed the previous post of mine.

What a lovely capture you made with your new friend.


----------



## STICKMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Birds are amazing creatures thats for sure, We get nesting birds every year in my yard as well as eastern gray squerells and bunnys. Its like a damn zoo around here, keeps my dog in shape lol. Newest creature this past year are now chipmunks there everywhere........ cute little critters!

Anywho nica capture, love the fact its fully stocked and ready to feed, cool colors as well. Wish you luck with more shots of him/her....


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful shot! Such nice colour on its chest, nice sharp focus on the eye, and a great addition that it has the squirmy green things in its mouth.


----------



## Battou (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh very nice.


----------



## tpe (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow that is fantastic how close you got. Amazingly sharp, that is really the way to get small bird shots, so close. The background is great too, nicly blurred. I hope you get the chance to get some more shots before the little ones leave the nest and put them up to see.

tim


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, it is great, very clear and the grubs as mentioned are a very nice addition to the photo. I  love the dof.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 11, 2008)

"Wha'? You really wanna see more???"


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 11, 2008)

Cool looking finch!  Nice images!  

If he's challenging your cat he's got a nest somewhere nearby I bet.


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome shots.  The worms in its mouth in the first one is awesome!


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 11, 2008)

Beautiful shots, love the background colours!
Both very funny also


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 11, 2008)

Heehee, the 'expression' and posture of the bird makes me laugh. So inquisitive looking, with its head cocked to the side and its mouth open like that. And as in the first shot, the nice _green_ background really makes the pic of the bird stand out nicely. You're lucky to get a constant visitor to your yard like this, for photo ops


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 11, 2008)

Great pictures Corinna! Wildlife is difficult to shoot well and and you did a splendid job with this little guy!


----------



## doenoe (Jun 11, 2008)

#1 is a crazy cool shot. Love the food items in his mouth, the lovely colors and its sharp too :thumbup:


----------



## tpe (Jun 11, 2008)

Very cool shot and very cute subject, please keep feeding him, get him comfortable and dont let him leave this winter .

tim


----------



## Chiller (Jun 12, 2008)

Corinna...really love that first shot.   Well done girl. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## uplander (Jun 12, 2008)

Late to the party here but those shots are nice! The first one is a capture we all could kill for. It's one thing to get a nice sharp shot but one that tells a story is what makes it art and your first shot is art! Good job:hail:


----------



## duncanp (Jun 13, 2008)

fantastic shot there... nothing really hangs around our garden, probably due to the 2 cats and the dog


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 13, 2008)

Our cat, Duncan, is, in fact, the primary reason for Mr Chaffinch to come and come again to shout at her and fly attacks at her, and to further shout and shout and shout. Seems like he took it upon his own massive (cough-cough) shoulders to warn the entire bird population about her ... about her and the magpies, which also seemed to present a great threat to his young in the nest.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow!  That's a great shot!

Not only was this bird posing for a terrific picture, he was also picking up caterpillars out of your garden?


----------

